# The Why Thread



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Anything you wonder why, post here and we'll see if someone can answer. I would like to know WHY carving mallets are round and tapered?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

Very good question papa


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

kolwdwrkrsgirl is a carver.


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Easy answers.

The taper is ergonomic. If it were parallel, you would have to hyper-extend your wrist to hit something.

Round is so you don't have to keep turning it in your hand as you are carving to keep the face oriented to the tool. Carving changes direction often.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

David'd answers sound reasonable.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I'd like to know why A1Jim has 30 routers…..? Does he just grab another one if the bit goes dull on the one he's using?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Those answers make complete since to me. I'm just getting started in carving and haven't turned my mallet yet. Rick, Jim keeps a different bit in each one so he doesn't have to waste time changing them during his jobs. Next WHY?


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Why can you only buy dowel rods in 3 foot lengths ?


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

why jobs never go as planned…


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Why don't hollow chisel mortisers index the chisel square to the fence? Honestly if my sonicare toothbrush can index square, why can't my Delta mortiser?


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

Why do I always chip a blade right after I change or sharpen it?

Why does a 12 foot long 2×8 measure 145"x1.5"x7.25"?

Why do I build or buy more stuff for the shop than for everything else combined?


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

30 routers is not excessive if you are making a living at woodworking. Nobody is paying you for changing bits and readjusting depths. You have to be spending your time cutting wood. Adding another router is cheap and can save many times its purchase price in short order. Have a dovetail jig all dialed in? One dedicated router for the pins, another for the tails that just live with the jig and they are not messed with other than changing to a sharper bit when needed. Maybe another one for a box joint jig. Another two for making drawers with dadoes for the back and groove for bottom. Several different rabbeting, radius and chamfer bits. Another set up for mortising hinges. or other cabinet hardware. One with a pattern bit for copying pieces or following templates. Others dedicated to other jigs and tables for different operations. They add up really quickly.

I have 6 and I am mainly a hand tool person. Technically 10 if you count the small rotary tools.

One big Triton dedicated to big router table with Incra Fence. It handles knots much better than my plow.
One little one dedicated to a small router table-second operation without changing setup. Usually grooving.
2 laminate trimmers- one dedicated to the threading jig, one to use for actually trimming stuff.
1 rotozip soon to be the spindle for a CNC router.
One plunge router with template guide (But that may change to a horizontal router table)


----------



## davidmicraig (Nov 21, 2009)

Another reason why carver's mallets are round is to allow the carver to eye their piece while making the cuts and not rely on eye/hand coordination between the mallet head and the chisel. Since the mallet is round, the carver can safely hammer on the chisel and not miss the "sweet spot" that a hammer head mallet would require. His/her eyes never have to drift away from the cutting edge.

David


----------



## donbee (Feb 7, 2009)

Why do we say, "Left, right, left, right" (example: marching)?
Why couldn't it be "Right, left, right, left"?
Sure, it's a standard meant to keep everyone on the same page, so to speak. 
But who decided it would be "Left right", and not "Right, left"?

Inquiring minds want to know.

ddwwb


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Don….Actually a little known fact that the "left right"concept was invented by Orville Wright.One day Orville said to Wilbur do have any ideas left on this problem of weather it should be "right left" or "left right"? Wilbur said the right way to march would be "left right" right, Wright….because if you started marching with your right instead of your left it would be just wrong right,Wright?


----------



## flintbone (Oct 4, 2009)

What do you call the little button on top of a ball cap?
I know this isn't a "why" question but it causes me to lose sleep.

flint


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

flintbone It's the Noggin Nub


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

Why is it that we *PARK* on a *DRIVEWAY* and *DRIVE* on a *PARKWAY*?


----------



## GMman (Apr 11, 2008)

I have 9 routers and I am not a contractor like Jim is.


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

How do you really know that you only have one coffee filter?
Oops, I guess that was a "How" question.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Why *can't people read and understand the extremely simple posting rules that Martin has created for us ?

This posting exempted. LOL


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

@David Kirtley,

Thanks for that long, long explanation of routers…but I really didn't need it….I've been doing woodworking and furniture building for around 25 years, and having several routers myself, I know how to use them, and for what purpose…..Maybe a "newbie" will read your comment and gain from it, also….The subject of A1Jims router collection has been on-going for a couple of years now, and we get a laugh over his having soo many…Some of us just like to pick at him about it….nothing serious, and all in fun….I wonder if he has bought any more lately…?...lol. If you read this Jim, I couldn't help myself…the devil made me do it!!!!!!


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

Why does one side of a new set of disposable planer knives last for about 3 days, and then when I flip them over, they last about about 4 months?


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

At first you really enjoy that new edge finish, then you keep using the other edge because you don't want to buy another set. After a few months I turn mine back over and it is like a new edge in comparison.


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

No quote button…huh.

Rick, I see 2-ft, 3-ft and 4-ft dowels at Lowes. Round and square. Leave the Orange Borg, Rick.

j/k


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 28, 2011)

I actually bought 4 ft dowels cheaper than 3 ft dowels at the hardware store….go figure. Cut some off and throw it away. 
The mallet is round because tree branches grow round. Way back in the beginning of wood working it was easier to just make one end of the branch smaller for a hand hold and leave the other end alone…...Just an answer LOL

At one point Jim said he had 42 routers. last week he said he had 38. I think he is gifting some of them.


----------



## dakremer (Dec 8, 2009)

Why is it when I see a sign on a restaurant window/door that says "No Animals Allowed," there are humans inside eating??


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

AtomJack,

Actually I was gonna ask why you can't find 6 ft. dowels, but messed up the post, so I decided to leave it like it was…..should of corrected myself, but too lazy, I guess….and I try my darndest to stay out of Lowes and Home Depot if I can help it….. I prefer Ace Hardwares…...square dowels, huh..? I'll keep an eye out for one of them…..


----------



## SalvageCraft (Jun 26, 2011)

I make my own square dowels. All you gotta do is plane down the rounded corners of your regular round dowels.
I see that the box stores sell em that way too, but they try to cheat you on the actual product you get. What they say is a 2 inch by 3 inch by 8 foot square dowel is in fact a 1.5 inches by 2.5 inches round dowel that they've already planed the natural roundovers off!


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

Rick Dennington:

Yeah, when I started I didn't realize the true nature of the thread and thought it was serious. After I posted, I saw the tongue in cheek nature by the replies that had been posted while I was writing but went ahead and left it.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Why do you only get 8 hot dog buns in a package, but you have to buy 10 weinners?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Why is Bra Singular and Panties Plural?

Why do Doctors call what they do a "Practice"?

Why is it that when you get Older and Sink your Teeth into a Steak, .... they Stay There?


----------



## Chipy (Apr 20, 2011)

Why do stewardess tell you to "get on the plane" @#$% you I'm getting in.From the late great George Carlin.


----------



## popmandude (Feb 17, 2010)

How does the non-stick stick to the skillet.


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

If you are traveling at the speed of light and you turn your headlights on…Do they do anything?

Stolen from comedian Steven Wright! I told him I would return it to him when I am done with it.


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh come on now Rick, you know as well as I do that our shop dogs don't eat buns with thier weiners! ;-)


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Dan,

I don't have a shop or a house animal, and never had one….I take the 2 extra weinners, cut them up in little pieces, put them in a can of Pork-n-Beans, and have Bennie Weenies w/ a little Tabasco sause…yummy..!!

Why is the radio in your vehicle twice as loud when you get in, as it was when you left it…did someone get in there and turn up the volume….???


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

You start out with the radio low, but can't hear it in traffic so you turn it up and don't remember to turn it back down when you get home. Beenie Weenies? Not since I was a kid! LOL Why do the ex-donors avitars still say lumberjocks donor under them? Mine don't!


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Rick Dennington;

Finally ………….. A solution to the two extra wiener problem. I like Bennie Weenies and will try your Tabasco Sauce idea. I put chopped up pickled jalapenos in mine.

Think we have turned this into a cooking site??


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Rick Gustafson:

I've used the 2 wienners and beans a long time, but I will have to try your chopped up pickled jalapenos also…..maybe with a little shot of Tabasco sause, too…..WOW….if that don't clean you out I don't know what will…..


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Rick;

LJ's is an informative web sire where we all learn from each other! ;-)

Enjoy!


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

C'mon, this is LJs….The extra two hotdogs are so you can test your SawStop!!!


----------



## jerkylips (May 13, 2011)

Why does Radio Shack need your phone number when you buy batteries?

(any other Seinfeld fans out there?)


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

I use the extra weiners to make sure sawstops work….

Left, Right. Well next time you're walking look at which foot you start with, if you are a right hander there is a very large probability you will start with…. your left.

I've actually never used a round carving mallet, pretty much always used a dead blow, til I just made my oak mallet, which is really more of an oak sledge hammer.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I'm not gonna waste my 2 wienners on a test at a table saw…..if they get chawed up, I'll be the one doing the chawing, not some table saw…..Besides, I don't own a SawStop…..I have a Unisaw, a real beast…


----------



## AST (Jan 8, 2012)

Why did nearly 50 people respond to this post, but not one responded to my question about which band saw to purchase? Why?

AST


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: Bandsaw purchase and any other tools* 
Buy the one that meets your needs and move on. It's just that simple : )
If you don't know what your needs are , then wait until you do before purchasing one.
Find three that interest you and Read all the reviews about the three saws / tools first so you can make an educated guess…narrow it down for yourself from there. 
We don't know what your wants & needs are or what your budget is.
Hope this helps.
Happy New Year !


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

You don't have to worry about hitting with the side Flat… as opposed to on a Corner…

It saves a lot of time using a round one… you can hit it any ole way and it will work! LOL


----------



## papadan (Mar 6, 2009)

AST, I am happy with my Ridgid 14", but it is an original gray one with lifetime warrenty. It's 11 years old now and never failed me.


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Why hasn't someone answered this guys question about which band saw to buy?

@WudnHevn: *" Personally I quit answering newbies because after I spend my time to comment, a lot of them don't bother to even reply back". I've had the same results myself.*


----------



## TCCcabinetmaker (Dec 14, 2011)

I do try to respond to some of the unanswered threads whenever possible, but I try to limit those responses to something I know about. And while I use bandsaws often, I have no opinions regarding brands, and advertised features. At the cabinet shop I use a monster bandsaw with a 15horse motor that has a 20"cutting capacity, and honestly un-nerves me a little every time the 2 train wheels that the blade rests on start to spin.

My personal shop however I just have a delta desktop bandsaw.

What you need to worry about with bandsaws is how powerful and how big they will allow you to cut. Quality is something to be concerned about as well, but honestly I have no opinions there so I weren't gonna comment.

Now back to topic

Why do people go off topic in theads? lol


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

TCC,

I've asked myself the same question many times, but no answer has come to me yet…!! Your a "rookie" on LJs as far as time spent here, (with only 26 days), but you will find out that people here like to talk…about anything….After you've been here awhile, you'll find that out. You're doing a pretty good job of posting youself in such a short time, so you're getting the hang of it already….. 
Now… we need back on topic…..What is the topic….I forgot? Oh yea…the "why question".......


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Jim recently told me he has 41 routers. Heck, I wonder if I even have 41 router bits.

EDIT: (Maybe Jim only has 41 router bits… Hmmmm…)


----------



## DamnYankee (May 21, 2011)

@Don - why left right left. The trainer hired by General George Washington was Baron von Steuben, a former captain in the German Army. Steuben trained the Continental Army to march and maneuver, which in those days was as a block of troops moving in lock-step. Steuben taught the Continental Army to "step off" (take their first step from the position of Attention) with their left foot. This tradition continues today.

There are at least two reasons why the left foot was chosen.
1 - During the Colonial Era, when a man met another man he bowed while placing his "best foot forward" (a well developed calf muscle was sexy/cool/manly) and this was for some reason usually considered the left foot/calf.
2 - Steuben was left handed/footed.


----------



## Tootles (Jul 21, 2011)

Why is the frog, on a plane, called the frog?


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

Why do politicians refer to themselves as "public SERVANTS"?


----------



## DIYaholic (Jan 28, 2011)

bigkev,

Because they serve "Special Interest Groups" out in public!!!


----------



## BigYin (Oct 14, 2011)

OK … As you have asked …
Why do kids walk round with their pants half way down their butt cheeks ?
Why has "Please", "Thank you" and "May I" gone from general use ?
Why are parents outraged when you ask THEIR kids to behave ?
Why did the Brits vote for Blair & the Yanks vote for Obama ?
Why political correctness … ?
Why do parents give their kids stupid names (Chardenay Mercedes, Paris, Brooklyn, Chlamydia etc?
(Yes Chlamydia … The mother was told to try again by the births registrar in Stockton, England)
Why do imigrants think the rest of us should learn their language?
Why dont ford accept the need to allow seat and head room for passengers over 6 foot tall ?
Why do people preface a sentance with "Like" ?


----------

